# Hilarious Lord Of The Rings Rap



## 1stvermont (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## m4r35n357 (Dec 17, 2021)

Truly cringeworthy introduction, a masterpiece!

Notable mentions (might have missed some!):

Tolkien 1 (in subtitles)
Jackson 0 (Jacksonville doesn't count!, or the commentary afterwards)
Book 0

Trilly? Oh dear!


----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 17, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> Truly cringeworthy introduction, a masterpiece!
> 
> Notable mentions (might have missed some!):
> 
> ...



I was thinking I should have titled it "lord of the rings rap" but forgot in the excitement


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 17, 2021)

1stvermont said:


>


Weird. When I tried to run it here on TTF, it started at 5:05 of 5:53 minutes, basically at the end, with Stephen Colberts closing comments.
So I clicked on "View on YouTube", which opened a new tab with YouTube - same thing, but at least here I could grab that "time played" thingy at the bottom of the window and shove it back to zero, and watch and hear the entire clip. Giving the clip another run-through or so, I'm not a big rap fan ...


----------

